

A simple AppEngine app for quickly putting up landing pages. - StavrosK
https://github.com/skorokithakis/landing-page/

======
StavrosK
I've needed to put up very many simple landing pages somewhere quickly in the
past few weeks, and everything was a hassle, so I wrote this simple app for
the <http://instabot.stochastictechnologies.com> landing page (or, _instead_
of it).

To use it, just clone it, change index.html to be your landing page, and
upload. It also has a form for people to leave their email addresses, and a
page to view them. That's all there is to it.

Prettifications/pull requests welcome.

